# Painting with Scalecoat Paint



## hrizhouse (Jun 23, 2009)

I would like to share my POSITIVE experience with Scalecoat Paint. I modeled a CN SD70I #5678. I assembled the Athearn unit with as many details as could stand the painting. I.E. some of the details had to be painted separately. I have previously used Floquil Paint with excellent results, but I wanted to try the Scalecoat, as it dries glossy, ready for decals and that saves money, time, and cleaning that airbrush! I used black, white, and the new CN orange/red Scalecoat paint. I wiped down the parts with rubbing alcohol and a cotton ball. When it was dry I used a make-up brush to dust off any lose fibers. I mixed the paint 2 parts paint to 1 part thinner. Now get this, I USED WAL MART THINNER $4.75 QUART. Also with the Floquil paint! The paint sprayed effortlessly and smooth, just like the Floquil. BUT!!, ....... It dried GLOSSY in about 10 hours with just as good a finish as Floquil. And again, saving $, time, and CLEANING THAT AIRBRUSH!! By the way I have a Paasch VL double action air brush. ALL of my painting is with the #3 needle set. The decals went on perfect, and with the exception of my faux pas with the nose door glass, (CN units don't have glass). I am now a converted Scalecoat painter.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## hrizhouse (Jun 23, 2009)

Anton, My apologies, but I do not have a digital camera.


----------



## BHTRAINMAN (Jul 25, 2010)

*Scalecoat expierence!*

Good stuff! I had to paint several pieces, and scalecoat goes on very smooth. The shine,(semigloss) look is with engine black gives an over the the top factory, or shop "New" look To my oold eye. I will use Floquil for engines from now on. It has a duller "aged" appearance.
BHT


----------



## jkyu55 (Jan 7, 2008)

What kind of "Wal Mart Thinner"..?? brand, section where you found it etc..


----------



## hrizhouse (Jun 23, 2009)

It is in the paint dept. It is a 30 oz bottle, although I recall seeing a gal size too. The bottle is kind of squarish, white opaque, and blue name lable that says "Paint Thinner" with the wrap around part of the label in white, and carrys a "Klean Strip" logo, very tiny.


----------

